# Solved: Date/Time Stamp from Camcorder to Computer



## stumpted (Jan 8, 2012)

Hello, 

I have a JVC Everio GZ-HD10U camcorder that I am recording videos to MicroSD card. Upon transfering the video on my computer via sd card, I am unable to make the date/time stamp show up on the video. I have attempted using Windows Live Movie Make and Pinnacle software (Avid Studio) and have had no luck. 

I am running Windows 7 64 bit with 4gb of memory. Has anybody figured out how to get the date/time stamp to show up on the computer? 

Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## stumpted (Jan 8, 2012)

Bump....anybody?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Sorry for the delay .. Where'd everyone go ??
I'd use Windows Live Movie Maker and add a caption of the Time/Date .. Tutorial


----------



## stumpted (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for the help....*finally figured it out using Sony Vegas 11!* Trouble is it costs an arm and a leg. For anyone in the future who needs help with this, check out youtube vid 



 . What the instructions dont say is that you need to create the "Applications Extensions" file within the Sony Vegas Pro. C:\Program Files\Sony\Vegas Pro 9.0\ then right click "add new file", then rename it to "Applications Extensions"....copy the SDVTS file in the youtube video (see youtube info for where to d\l) into the new Applications Extensions folder and your good to go! Then just follow the instructions in the youtube video.


----------



## stumpted (Jan 8, 2012)

My bad..........seems the above only works on Sony Vegas 9.0, its still out there for d\l if your in a pinch, just do some searching. If anyone knows how to make it work on version 11.0, you'd be a hero!


----------



## stumpted (Jan 8, 2012)

I have found the easiest way to apply date and time stamp to your videos. If you are using a camera with the analog (yellow/red\white) connectors, go to Best Buy and get the Pinnacle Dazzle DVD Recorder. Nothing could be easier.


----------

